# 01128 - Immobilizer Pickup Coil (D2) question



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

Hello, i am posting this for a friend. 
Here's the story. Car is a 00' GTI 12v VR6. He took the cluster out. Put it back in, and now the cluster is freaking out. I VAG-COM'd it for him and here are the results:


Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx0-17.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 1J0 920 920 D
Component and/or Version: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V26 
Software Coding: 07262
Work Shop Code: WSC 22960 
Additional Info: IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2277943 
VCID: 254A01E19589
7 Faults Found:

00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
01128 - Immobilizer Pickup Coil (D2) 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
01176 - Key 
07-00 - Signal too Low
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
49-00 - No Communications

Now what seems to stand out here are the 01128 and 01176 codes. My friend says he may have removed the cluster without disconnecting the battery. The car will not stay running. 

Any help is appreciated. I'm sure my friend will be chiming in soon.:beer:


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Why was the cluster removed, was something wrong or broken?

Please post the complete Auto-Scan. This will show if the other PT modules (Engine, ABS & Airbags) are actually online, or not.


----------



## Boostedwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

To put in a r32 dash. It was unplugged for no more than an hour. I unplugged the washer stalk and the steering wheel/ airbag. Ill get him to post it for me


----------



## Bahltech (Oct 10, 2008)

So he put back the original cluster in the car ? might check for bent pins in the cluster . Or not fully seated connectors.


----------



## Boostedwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I've done that twice, everything is good nothings bent, I'm gona check again and see if there's a ground wire in the column and make sure the immo donut is plugged in and good


----------



## Boostedwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

And yes the original cluster back in, thx for the replies


----------



## Bahltech (Oct 10, 2008)

When you erase the faults , which ones comes back, only the d coil ?
Put key on unplug battery for 2 min with terminals connected to each other , plug back battery , test see how it goes.


----------



## Boostedwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

The bottom 4. Until I try to start it then they all come back up. I'm going outside to try that right now


----------



## Bahltech (Oct 10, 2008)

If the cluster is the only thing that he took out before getting those faults it looks like connection problem ,maybe inside the cluster board, check all fuses,split the connector from the harness apart check the terminals,


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

this is from another scan, done the same night:


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

Mileage: 163330km/101488miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 D
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0018945
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2B5EF7D9F36D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW6 0202 0004 
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3A70C29D0C37

1 Fault Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx0-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 920 D
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V26 
Coding: 07262
Shop #: WSC 22960 
VCID: 254A01E19589

Part No: IMMO
Component: IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2277943 
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2277943 

6 Faults Found:
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
01128 - Immobilizer Pickup Coil (D2) 
35-00 - - 
01176 - Key 
07-00 - Signal too Low
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 01317 
VCID: F0E4A0B59ACB

3 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 61 Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 04096
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 8608E66D884F

Part No: 1J1959801C
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. FS0002r 

Part No: 1J1959802D
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. BF0002r 

Part No: 1J4959811C
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. HL0002r 

Part No: 1J4959812C
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. HR0002r 

4 Faults Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01031 - Central Locking Key Switch; Driver Side; Unlock 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Driver Side (Z4) 
35-00 - - 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I agree with Bahltech here. You have some issues, the Engine Control module is Not communicating. The 01128 - Immobilizer Pickup Coil (D2) fault isn't cool and the cluster claims to have a communication problem with all of the PT players.

I would start with the lack of communication with the Engine. The Radio isn't shown either..is it missing, OE, or aftermarket? If the later, see: http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/aftermarket-radio.html


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

I think he got the car running. I think he pulled the cluster out one more time, put it back in, and wha-la! it started and ran. I don't know the specifics, i wasn't there, but thank you guys for taking your time and giving your advice on this.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

I bet you one of the plugs was not connected correctly and it was not making good contact.Probably one on right side. It is kind a hard to plug it that one.


----------



## Saimir (Jan 22, 2021)

Hello guys,
I have this code as well and my golf mk4 is not starting. No idea what caused it. I suspect connections went bad because of humidity. I had water in the footwell last week. Any help would be very much appreciated because where I live cannot find a technician to deal with the immobilizer.
I'm attaching the photo of the results after scanning it.
Thanks


----------

